# My first nano (2g)



## becks17 (Dec 21, 2009)

1 month later


----------



## becks17 (Dec 21, 2009)

2 months later
Pre- and Post-trim


----------



## becks17 (Dec 21, 2009)

Then at 4 Months.
Then I went on vacation for about 3 weeks...and came back to a jungle! 
This was last week, so this these pics are now up to date, but I havenow trimmed it down a lot.

But interestingly enough all my algea problems were GONE! 
I had switched to a different lighting cycle, from 12 hrs straight to where it now gets 8 hrs of light, then the lights go off for about 1.5 hrs, then the lights come back on for 2.5 more hours. I read that this "siesta" period helps with algea because it's not a complex enough organism to be able to switch photosynthesis on and off as readily as plants. Has anyone had experience with this? From what happend with my tank I'd definitely recommend giving this a try if you're having algea problems.


----------



## becks17 (Dec 21, 2009)

One last one


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

That is a great tank!


----------



## Aidan77 (Sep 17, 2007)

Beautiful work


----------



## tcbonline (Dec 21, 2009)

What is that hardscape material? Looks great, where'd you get it?


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice tank. I was looking at the rocks thinking how cool they looked after it grew in. Like mountain tops above the forest canopy or something. The I scrolled down and wow, they just keep on growing! 

Looks really nice!


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

great tank! very jealous! Love the rocks.


----------



## timme278 (Jan 1, 2009)

wow, thats a really good tank man looks alot bigger than 2g deffo.


----------



## Morainy (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks lovely, a miniature mountain forest.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

Im going to have to try this siesta you speak of


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

tcbonline said:


> What is that hardscape material? Looks great, where'd you get it?


Looks like Shou stone. 

This is a great little tank, I've wanted a tiny 1-2 gallon tank like this for a while.


----------



## funkjosh (Feb 22, 2010)

*help*

mayb someone can help me with this. in the early stages of this tank, are the small plants in front planted from seeds?


----------



## becks17 (Dec 21, 2009)

Dollface said:


> Looks like Shou stone.
> 
> This is a great little tank, I've wanted a tiny 1-2 gallon tank like this for a while.



Yup, they're Shou/Ohko stones, some of the smaller ones are actually a bit more reddish than the big one, so maybe I have both? I just picked them up at the local fish shops here. I actually added some small stones I found hiking one day, not that you'd tell since the UG pretty much just devoured them.

THANKS everyone!


----------



## becks17 (Dec 21, 2009)

funkjosh said:


> mayb someone can help me with this. in the early stages of this tank, are the small plants in front planted from seeds?


Nope, just small bunches of HC in the front and dwarf hairgrass in the back. 

I was starting out with only 2x6W fluorescent tubes and the guy at the shop said he wasn't sure if I'd get any carpet growth even though it'd be ~6W/gallon, so he told me I should try both. Well regardless, I added another 9 watt compact fluorescent. Since then the HC and the UG I added later have taken off, but the hairgrass still seems to be struggling.


----------



## tuonor (Nov 26, 2009)

Awesome tank and impressive growth unattended. I wish my algae would go away while I was out of town...

Is this a Do Aqua 20 cube?


----------



## becks17 (Dec 21, 2009)

tuonor said:


> Is this a Do Aqua 20 cube?


Actually, it's just a "generic" rimless one. Well, a japanese brand. I forget the exact name. The CO2 diffuser is Do Aqua though.


----------



## becks17 (Dec 21, 2009)

Update! Reworked the scape and I have my first ever berried Cherry!


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

nice tank!


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

wow looks great! i love those rocks u have in there.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

that last picture looks like something you'd see on a painting
beautiful


----------



## farmhand (Jun 25, 2009)

becks17 said:


> I LOVE looking at the tanks everyone has. So inspiring!


Ditto on the inspiring thing. Only this time it's your tank.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

really great tank looks like you got what you wanted when you wanted to have a tank like the other great ones!!


----------



## becks17 (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks so much guys, means a lot! I remember that I was so apprehensive about starting it because I was worried it would turn out right. Luckily things are so far so good =]

Here's a couple more close ups


----------



## SirKappa (Apr 19, 2010)

Amazing Nano. I love the thickness of the planting. I also love your choice of plant sizes/colors and the placement. Are you sure you aren't a master at this already?


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Love it. Reminds of the first view of the island in King Kong.


----------



## becks17 (Dec 21, 2009)

SirKappa said:


> Amazing Nano. I love the thickness of the planting. I also love your choice of plant sizes/colors and the placement. Are you sure you aren't a master at this already?


Wow, that is far too kind! The tanks by CL and Ugly Genius in this forum are quite masterful too, definitely worth checking out if you haven't yet!
The thickness of the planting is more to due with how the tiny tank is ^_^;

Thanks NJAquaBarren! Gonna have to rewatch it now, haha!


----------



## niQ (Apr 22, 2010)

Whoa! Now thats what I like to see! Beautiful job becks17. I could stare at your nano all day. Your lampeyes are so cute...i especially like that last pic where they are looking at you all curiously. Very Very Very cute!


----------



## nanomar (Apr 25, 2010)

hey,

may i know what your water temperature?? 

my nano tank plants survive the most 3 months and lfs insist is due to water temperature which i maintain it at the region of 26-28 degree celcius


----------



## nanomar (Apr 25, 2010)

hey,

may i know what your water temperature?? 

my nano tank plants survive the most 3 months and lfs insist is due to water temperature which i maintain it at the region of 26-28 degree celcius


----------



## becks17 (Dec 21, 2009)

nanomar said:


> hey,
> 
> may i know what your water temperature??
> 
> my nano tank plants survive the most 3 months and lfs insist is due to water temperature which i maintain it at the region of 26-28 degree celcius


The temp is usually around 26 C, but I don't have a heater in my tank actually. Thank god for Hong Kong's tropical climate!


----------



## martinpc (Apr 20, 2010)

*love it*

Great tank! What are you feeding the shrimp? They are so red!


----------



## ClPat (Apr 30, 2009)

This tank is incredible! Great colors, including on the shrimp.


----------



## becks17 (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks *martinpc* and *ClPat*! That shrimp is a "super red" strain of cherry shrimp. I feed Ocean Nutrition shrimp wafers once in awhile, but mostly just let them forage. The Amano usually hordes the wafers anyways.


----------



## nelson-uk (May 8, 2010)

this looks absolutely amazing :drool:.well done mate roud:.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

How about an update for such an awesome tank!


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

I agree with everyone here, your tank is like being done by a pro. I love it.


----------



## becks17 (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks again for all the comments, they mean a lot! 
Unfortunately this tanks has been torn down due to a move. But here are some extra pictures. I'm working on a new ADA-M as we speak and hope to have pictures soon!


----------



## NeverEndingProject (Oct 16, 2011)

Thats one stunning tank. its such a shame it had to be torn down :/


----------

